# Question about borrowing points from next year



## ada903 (Apr 17, 2012)

If someone has an August anniversary date, and they want to borrow points from their 2013 contract, what is the earliest date they can borrow those points?  Is it 12 months in advance, on August 1 2012, or is it anytime in calendar year 2012?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 17, 2012)

your UY is about when you are staying.  it has nothing to do with when you call to book.  nothing.

you can book, at most, 11 months out at your home resort.  that is what really limits you as ALL of your pts are already available to you.  the other limiting factor is that you can only move pts 1 year forward or back by banking and borrowing, and you cannot move those pts again.

your August 2013 use year pts are valid for stays from aug 1, 2013 to july 31, 2014.  if you borrow them, you move them to the 2012 UY, so they would be valid for stays from aug 1, 2012 to july 31, 2013.

so if you were staying on august 1, 2012, the earliest you could have booked your home resort would be sept 1, 2011 (11 months ahead.)

so when you called on sept 1, 2011, you could have booked the stay with banked 2011 pts (if you had any) + current 2012 pts ("current" based on the date of the stay, not when you call) + borrowed 2013 pts (if needed to complete the reservation).


----------



## slum808 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very well said.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very well explained, thank you!

So basically the earliest an owner of an August contract can borrow 2013 points and use them to book a reservation is September 1,2011 for a home resort reservation that starts August 1,2012. Very clear, thanks again!


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 17, 2012)

yep - the first thing to do when planning a trip is to figure out what use year your trip will fall in.  for an aug UY, a july 31, 2012 stay is in your 2011 UY while an aug 1, 2012 stay would be in your 2012 UY.  once you know what use year your stay is in, then you'll know what use years' points you can use for the stay.

since you can borrow 1 year ahead and use banked pts from the previous year, you could theoretically use pts from 4 use years  (2010 through 2013) for a stay from the end of july 2012 through the beginning of august 2012.

but remember that when you are traveling late in your UY (like a july stay for an aug UY), it makes it riskier since any cancellations after your banking window closes (march 31 for an aug UY) limit what you can do with any "current" pts used in the reservation.  cancelling the july part of your trip in May can put you in a bind, while canceling the aug part of your trip in May still leaves you a lot of time to figure out how to make adjustments since your 2012 UY doesn't end till july 2013 (and the banking window for your current 2012 pts doesn't close till march 31, 2013).

it can be confusing at first but you're not lacking for options...


----------



## ada903 (Apr 17, 2012)

Charles, this is great, thank you!

So once you have borrowed points the 2013 UY, you must use those points in the 2012 UY?  You can never bank them back into 2013 or use them for a 2013 UY confirmation, correct?


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 17, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Charles, this is great, thank you!
> 
> So once you have borrowed points the 2013 UY, you must use those points in the 2012 UY?  You can never bank them back into 2013 or use them for a 2013 UY confirmation, correct?



right.  you can move the pts once (i.e. borrow 2013 UY pts into your 2012 UY) but then they will expire at the end of that UY (you'd need to use them for a stay by the end of your 2012 UY - which is july 31, 2013.)

so if you have borrowed your 2013 pts into 2012, you have to use them in your 2012 UY BUT if you are within your banking window, you could still bank your original 2012 pts into 2013 and use those for a stay in your 2013 UY (along with borrowed 2014 pts, if needed).


----------



## ada903 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got it!  Thanks again for taking the time, that was equivalent to $100 an hour consulting.


----------



## Perry0905 (May 2, 2012)

Agreed!  That was very well laid out.  

Thank you!


----------

